# questions about climbing toys



## minimomma (Mar 8, 2014)

Should I build something out of big logs or is that dangerous? I'm afraid they might get a foot or leg caught in a crack. Worried mom...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are big logs what you have on hand?


----------



## minimomma (Mar 8, 2014)

yes and they like to climb on them. I stacked them up so that they don't roll but there are small cracks between some of them.


----------



## rowan34543 (Apr 3, 2014)

I have big logs in my field and they absolutely love playing around and on them. Its amazing from watching them the amount of balance they have haha. I personally don't think its a problem as long as the stacks are low to the ground for them =)


----------

